# Good job sites?



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can suggest me good job sites or recruitment agencies for dubai(mainly for IT jobs). 

I have already tried monstergulf and naukrigulf but couldnt find many IT jobs listed in there for 14 years of experince in project and IT delivery management. 

Thanks


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone please??


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Search the forum and you will find this topic has been covered 243 times before...


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the rude reply. It seems like this is my first lesson in an attempt to move to dubai.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

nitsuk said:


> Thanks for the rude reply. It seems like this is my first lesson in an attempt to move to dubai.


You should see how they drive here!


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Anything else i should know about which will help me decide not to move to dubai (on top of the wonderful picture you have already painted)


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Take a look at the sticky threads (such as the "read before you post" thread).
There are many good insights and discussion in these threads that will greatly help you 
Good luck!


----------



## madisonjump (Jul 19, 2012)

nitsuk said:


> I was wondering if anyone can suggest me good job sites or recruitment agencies for dubai(mainly for IT jobs).
> 
> I have already tried monstergulf and naukrigulf but couldnt find many IT jobs listed in there for 14 years of experince in project and IT delivery management.
> 
> Thanks


careerjet.ae is good. It fetches links from every possible job site.


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks. Careerjet is good. Otherwise i was starting to think that dubai have no decent jobs left.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

nitsuk said:


> Thanks. Careerjet is good. Otherwise i was starting to think that dubai have no decent jobs left.


Really? Are you serious?


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Im , very much. In some cases total jobs found was below 20 in which most of the jobs were either repeated or irrelevant.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Gulftalent.com


----------

